# Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)



## strandjunge (19. Januar 2005)

Hi,

bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich versuche mich bei confixx in ein user konto ein zu loggen.

 Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /srv/www/htdocs/confixx/html/functions.inc.php on line 311

Habe natuerlich in google schon mal nach dem Fehler gesucht , bin aber auf nichts brauchbares gestossen... rechte und benutzer sind richtig zugewiesen, über root kann ich die datenbank starten und stoppen , alle websites funktionieren nur ben confixx nicht =( 

einer ne idee?


----------



## Maikomania (17. Februar 2013)

Er kann keine Verbindung zum Socket aufbauen entweder läuft der Mysql nicht oder er ist abgestürzt hast du root zugang

Ok schon älter wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------

